# DF: Which is yours favourite meditation music and other?



## Clark Kent (Jun 30, 2008)

*Which is yours favourite meditation music and other?
By rhee - Mon, 30 Jun 2008 10:26:23 GMT
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

<div>Which is yours favourite meditation, Chinese music and other?
I like listen
Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes
Chris Cornell - You know my name
Nightwish-nemo
Drowing Pool - Sinner

And for meditation
Enya - Enigma - Adiemus  YouTube - Kung-fu Shaolin Vs. Taekwondo
YouTube - Wudang Taming Tigher Form----Wudang Fu Hu Quan


----------



## Tomu (Jul 1, 2008)

I practice zazen so music would kind of defeat the purpose.  But if one was doing meditation for relaxation or visualization then good music could be helpful.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sorry but IMO

Meditation  + music = no meditation 

Meditation  + music = sitting and listening to music

But I suppose it could at least give the mind monkeys something to dance to


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm sorry but IMO
> 
> Meditation + music = no meditation
> 
> ...


Not true. Brian Eno has released music meant to be played at just below your hearing level. I would say that meditation can be acheived at these sound levels without to much trouble. Is there a meditation rule book that states no audio should be going on? If birds happen to be chirping outside, would you then not just be sitting and listening to the birds?
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> Not true. Brian Eno has released music meant to be played at just below your hearing level. I would say that meditation can be acheived at these sound levels without to much trouble. Is there a meditation rule book that states no audio should be going on? If birds happen to be chirping outside, would you then not just be sitting and listening to the birds?
> Sean


 
Just as a note IMO = *I*n *M*y *O*pinion.

If you like to meditate to music go for it if you want to buy a CD you can't hear to better your meditation practice more power to you.

As for me

Meditation + music = no meditation 

Meditation + music = sitting and listening to music

I use to listen to music many years ago, Chinese and Japanese actually, when doing taiji (ok only Chinese for Taiji) and meditating (both Chinese and Japanese) and one day I discovered that it was relaxing but as for the meditation bits it was mostly distracting &#8220;for me&#8221; so I stopped and &#8220;for me&#8221; things got better I was "In My Opinion" actually meditating. 

Maybe it wouldn&#8217;t be the same for you, but it was that way for me. Also &#8220;IMO&#8221; Relaxation is not meditation although one tends to be relaxed while meditating relaxing is not &#8220;IMO&#8221; meditation. 

I am not nor have I ever claimed to be a master of anything and certainly not meditation. 

You wish to disagree with me and state what I am saying is not true go for it I have no intension of arguing about meditation that would be a bit silly... again IMO (In My Opinion) :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just as a note IMO = *I*n *M*y *O*pinion.
> 
> If you like to meditate to music go for it if you want to buy a CD you can't hear to better your meditation practice more power to you.
> 
> ...


Sorry I must have missed the opinion part.
Sean


----------



## tellner (Jul 2, 2008)

It depends very much what you mean by "meditation". The word covers a huge variety of things. Without a good working definition it's impossible to answer the quetion.

For zazen or "withdraw the senses" yogas listening to music makes no sense. 

There are sounds designed to induce specific mental and emotional conditions. If that's the goal of the particular meditation it can be very helpful. Bach's B Minor Mass and the Kol Nidre chant during the Jewish High Holy Days are a couple of the more famous examples. My friend and unindicted co-conspirator Mushtaq has lent me a number of decidedly non-musical sounds which make the state changes smoother in the beginning.

Are things like Sufi _zikr_ meditation? If so. music is sometimes an integral part. The Mevlevi (Whirling Dervishes) and quite a few others use drums and other instruments, particularly in group practice.

Quite a few African and Afro-Carribean spiritual traditions use drums extensively. Drum music is inseparable from the practice. In fact, there is a set of double-headed drums whose name escapes me right now. Their only purpose and their entire repertoire is within the broad outlines of meditation, devotional exercise and, hmm, opening doors to let things in whether from inside or outside the participants' heads.


----------

